# Hamster has some kind of growth/pus? (Pics)



## kinnazo (May 31, 2014)

Hey!
My male hamster, about 2 years old, has two separate growths.
One on the side of his mouth which is a small yellow lump.








The other is on his stomach (where I imagine his belly button would be) is a lot larger, hairless, and looks like dried pus.








Otherwise he is healthy and active.
Anyone know what this is and how I would treat it?

The vets here mainly specialize in cats and dogs, but I'll try giving them a call later on.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they could be abscesses, he really does need to see a rodent savy vet


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Oooh god that doesn't look too good, definitely take him to the vets.


----------

